# Advice on possible rehoming



## enp123 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi,
My question does not involve a Havanese but there are so many thoughtful and wise people on this forum I though I would ask...

My sister (who never had a dog before other then our childhood dog) adopted a dog from a friend's elderly mother who was going into assisted living and could not take the dog with her. He's four years old and perhaps a poodle/cocker spaniel and possibly terrier (??) mix. Nothing of this was mentioned but he is very aggressive, especially with men/boys and has bitten my brother in law and one of my nephews. He frequently growls and bares his teeth. My sister has three kids (11-17) and works f/t. She does not have the financial ability to hire a trainer. Personally, I think they should try to rehome the dog but I think she feels very guilty. I am wondering what you all think and also how one goes about finding a home for a dog that bites. Thank you for your thoughts! Elyse


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't have any advice, but I hope things work out! That's a tough situation. My first thought was a trainer, but she can't afford it. Good luck! Hope someone else chimes in.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I wish I could offer more than support...a sad situation. Anyone with any answers?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thats a really tough one, a home without exposure to kids and someone with patience and experience to train, not so easy to find  but they could put a few ads in the paper/ online and see if someone is interested in adopting?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I wouldn't think twice about getting rid of the dog. Children come first every time. She has a valid reason also--no money.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Sad for both your Sister and the dog but agreed, in this case kids first!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

No real advice here either. Just a couple of thoughts. If the family doesn't have the money for a trainer, I would think the dog needs to go too, unless there is a trainer who would take the case on out of the goodness of their heart. This dog got along OK with the elderly woman? Does the friend attend a church or other organization where she could inquire whether there is a single woman who does not have children or contact with children, who would be willing to take on the dog, and has the financial means to get appropriate training for the dog?


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

Try to find a local rescue group to take him. Sounds like his world has turned upside down and is perhaps the reason for his aggression. Could be fear biting that will resolve in a quieter environment. Good luck!


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

As a former (now retired) insurance professional, I would be very careful in rehoming the dog for liability reasons. I ALSO would be very careful in keeping the dog because of the same thing......plus the sheer safety factor in having kids around it now. To me, the dog sounds like an accident waiting to happen. Sad (for sure) for the dog, but better safe than sorry!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

This sort of thing happens all the time. Hundreds of thousands of times a year . I would advice them to spend a hundred dollars possibly to get an evaluation. By a trainer that specializes in aggression. If it is deemed adoptable then they're still looking at surrendering it to a shelter with the hope that they will try to rehabilitate it. ??? The problem is , most shelters don't have the resources to spend huge amounts of time on this. Not all dogs can or should be tried to rehome. If it were as easy to rehabilitate dogs in two hours like portrayed on TV , shelters would be in their glory. Someone other than them should provide some evaluation.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

She should talk to the woman's family and let them know she cannot keep the dog because it is not safe for her family. She should not feel guilty. The family should make other arrangements for the dog. Sad for the dog, yes, but it should be the original owner's family's responsibility.


----------



## Rene831 (Mar 25, 2012)

RitaandRiley said:


> She should talk to the woman's family and let them know she cannot keep the dog because it is not safe for her family. She should not feel guilty. The family should make other arrangements for the dog. Sad for the dog, yes, but it should be the original owner's family's responsibility.


I agree. Maybe the family would be willing to have the dog evaluated by a specialist.


----------



## enp123 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you--I really appreciate the thoughtful advice. It is complicated by that fact that the other family is also in a difficult situation with a deceased husband, young children and a mother who works f/t. Though I feel my sister should go back to them I think she's reluctant as the the daughters are classmates and the family claims they had no knowledge of this behavior. I will add my sister's kids have not been around for about a week plus and the behavior has not changed. Recently they were away for the day and asked a friend to let him out of his crate for a walk but as the friend approached the crate he growled and the friend couldn't even let him out. What a mess! thx again.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

pennybearc16 said:


> Havanese is too hyper for me. I have back and arm pain, need to rehomed him.


I suggest that you FIRST contact your breeder. It is in the contract from most responsible breeders that their dogs bee returned to them if you cannot keep them. If not, the best way to rehome and make sure they end up in a great home is through Havanese Rescue: Havanese Rescue


----------

